# Mit der Drohne zum Fisch



## phirania (26. März 2021)

Erfolg und Hunger macht erfinderisch...
Die Amis haben es doch schon vorgemacht


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (26. März 2021)

phirania schrieb:


> Erfolg und Hunger macht erfinderisch...


Mit Hunger hat das nichts zu tun. Die Drohnenangler kommen aus den wohlhabenden Bevölkerungsschichten. Die fischen und jagen vor allem aus Spaß am Hobby (hatte mal einige Zeit im südlichen Afrika, unter Anderem auch Kapstadt gelebt). Wer sich Nahrung aus Hunger beschafft, der bricht leichter in den nächstgelegenen Supermarkt ein. ;-) 

Bin zwar in vielerlei Hinsicht ein Technikfan, aber beim Angeln muss ich keine Elektronik haben. Bisher habe ich auch ohne Echolot und Sonartechnik ausreichend gefangen (abgesehen davon, dass die Nutzung von Echoloten an unserem Vereinssee verboten ist).


----------



## Elmar Elfers (26. März 2021)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Bin zwar in vielerlei Hinsicht ein Technikfan, aber beim Angeln muss ich keine Elektronik haben. Bisher habe ich auch ohne Echolot und Sonartechnik ausreichend gefangen (abgesehen davon, dass die Nutzung von Echoloten an unserem Vereinssee verboten ist).


Ich stehe ebenfalls auf Technik, doch eine Drohne zum Fischen geht mir auch zu weit. Nicht nur das Geschleppe, sondern auch der Krach würden mich nerven.


----------



## Timbo78 (26. März 2021)

Ist an sich nichts anderes als wenn man am Fluss oder See ein Köderboot nutzt. Damit scannen sie teilweise den Untergrund ab und platzieren Köder und Futter dann auch an Stellen, die sie per Wurf nicht erreichen


----------



## Elmar Elfers (26. März 2021)

Timbo78 schrieb:


> Ist an sich nichts anderes als wenn man am Fluss oder See ein Köderboot nutzt. Damit scannen sie teilweise den Untergrund ab und platzieren Köder und Futter dann auch an Stellen, die sie per Wurf nicht erreichen


Das stimmt. Habe ich bisher unter dem Gesichtspunkt gar nicht gesehen. Die sind aber leiser, oder?


----------



## KadeTTHH (26. März 2021)

Zum anfüttern und genau platziertem Ködersetzen hatte ich auch schon daran gedacht.^^
Auch beim Brandungsangeln um auf Weite zu kommen, bin ein miserabler Werfer.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (26. März 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Zum anfüttern und genau platziertem Ködersetzen hatte ich auch schon daran gedacht.^^
> Auch beim Brandungsangeln um auf Weite zu kommen, bin ein miserabler Werfer.


In Florida bringen die Haiangler ihre halben Bonitos & Co mit dem Kajak raus. Vielleicht sollten wir über so ein Gefährt nachdenken? ;-) Ich bin mit den langen Ruten auch eher untalentiert ...


----------



## crisis (26. März 2021)

Auf was Leute nicht alles kommen! Hab zwar auch ab und zu eine Drohne mit am Wasser, aber ausschließlich um mal etwas andere Fotos und Filmsequenzen zu kriegen. Den Vergleich mit Köderbooten und das Ausbringen von Ködern per Boot, übrigens auch die Abreißmontagen bei den Walleranglern, finde ich passend. Man kann alles übertrieben.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. März 2021)

Für mich unterscheidet sich ein Angler von einem Berufsfischer, dass er mit relativ einfachen Methoden versucht an seinen Fisch zu kommen.
Die Drohne ist mir eindeutig zu viel!
Bisher haben sich die Leute welche weiter raus wollten mit Drachen, Luftballons, Segelpose, oder halt schlicht mit einem Boot/Kanu beholfen.
Persönlich habe ich mir neulich, mit etwas Bauchschmerzen, auch ein einfaches Echolot gekauft.
Am meinem Hausgewässer brauche ich das nicht, den See kenne ich wie meine Westentasche.
Ich möchte aber in diesem Jahr noch, sofern es Corona möglich macht, verschiedene große und mir fremde Gewässer beangeln.
Peene, Bodden, Müritz usw. und da habe ich keine Lust erst mal wochenlang das Gewässer zu erkunden, um dann etwas zu fangen, deshalb die Echolot-Krücke.

Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1 (26. März 2021)

Hallo,

würde ich nicht machen, bin aber sowieso fast nur Fliegen- und Spinnfischer aber bei uns in den Vereins- und Verbandsgewässer (Mittelfranken) ist dies eh verboten. Keine Futterboote und keine Drohnen und Anfüttern sowieso nur in begrenztem Umfang, während des Angelns.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (26. März 2021)

Hallo,

ohne Sondergenehmigung dürfte der Einsatz von Drohnen zum Ausbringen der Montagen oder von Futter in DE wohl ein Verstoß gegen die Luftfahrtverordnung sein.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (26. März 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ohne Sondergenehmigung dürfte der Einsatz von Drohnen zum Ausbringen der Montagen oder von Futter in DE wohl ein Verstoß gegen die Luftfahrtverordnung sein.


Und die Modelle unter 250 Gramm bekommen die Montage sicher gar nicht hoch.


----------



## Serdo (26. März 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Abgesehen von Gesetzen und Bestimmungen im In- und Ausland: Würdet Ihr Drohnen beim Angeln einsetzen?*



*Ja.*

Eine Drohne ist eine Technologie. Wer eine Angel verwendet, anstatt seine Fische mit der Hand zu fangen, setzt Technologie ein. Heutige Angler verwenden modernsten Hochleistungsstahl für Haken an Gummiködern, die sie mit Angeln aus Kohlefaserverbundmaterial und Highend-Schnüren ausbringen. Kein Mensch dreht sich die Schnur aus Brennnesselfasern selbst... Warum also wird die eine Technologie in den Himmel gelobt und die andere verdammt? Es sind beides Technologien und der Mensch entscheidet über ihren Einsatz.

In der Jagd haben wir ein ähnliches Phänomen: ALLE Jäger verwenden ein Zielfernrohr mit moderner Optik. Aber die Verwendung von Nachtzielgeräten (wichtig für die Sauenjagd, um der Überpopulation der Wildschweine Herr zu werden) oder von Schalldämpfern (wichtig für den Gehörschutz der eigenen Hunde) wird auf's Übelste verunglimpft. _Das sei doch keine Jagd mehr! Das ist wider der Tradition!_ Welche Tradition? Die Tradition, als man noch mit Speeren bewaffnet, Mammutherden über Klippen getrieben hat?

Ich lehne mich jetzt mal ganz provokativ aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass das generelle Verweigern von Technologie aus Angst geschieht. Angst davor, diese Technologie nicht beherrschen zu können. Das erinnert mich an den alten Papa auf dem Sofa, der hilflos zusehen muss, wie der Junior mit ein paar Klicks den Videorekorder programmiert... Aber sich einzugestehen, dass man das nicht kann oder gar mal selbst die Bedienungsanleitung durchzuarbeiten, geht ja gar nicht! Also wird die Technologie verdammt und verunglimpft. Außerdem hat man das ja früher auch nicht gebraucht. Dazu kommt noch, dass das Ganze ja auch richtig Geld kostet, das nicht jeder hat. Aber eine große Klappe kann jeder haben...

Ja, ich gehe auch gerne mal mit der Bambusstippe, ein paar Maden und kleinem Gepäck ans Wasser. Wenn ich aber mehrere Nächte auf Karpfen ansitze, dann sind da Futterboot, Boilies etc. dabei. Es ist alles eine Frage des Ziels. Wenn man mit Maß und Verstand an die Sache ran geht und den Einsatz der zur Verfügung stehenden Mittel abwägt, kann man Technologie auch gezielt einsetzen. Wäre es erlaubt und würde ich über die Mittel verfügen, so würde ich mit einer Drohne mir einen oder zwei schöne Fische am Angeltag rausholen. Das finde ich richtig und gerechtfertigt. Wenn ich mir aber die ganzen "traditionellen" Heringsangler an der Ostsee anschaue, die zu Tausenden an den Küsten stehen und ihren Tag danach bewerten, ob sie in ihrem Fangrausch die Hundertergrenze knacken konnten, dann finde ich das nicht mehr verhältnismäßig und schädlicher für den Fischbestand, als das gezielte Beangeln einzelner Fische.


----------



## DenizJP (26. März 2021)

Serdo schrieb:


> Ich lehne mich jetzt mal ganz provokativ aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass das generelle Verweigern von Technologie aus Angst geschieht. Angst davor, diese Technologie nicht beherrschen zu können



Sorry aber Artikel genau gelesen?

_"Laut dem Meeresbiologen Bruce Mann stellt die Möglichkeit der Drohnenangler, Köder weit außerhalb der normalen Wurfdistanz zu servieren, eine Bedrohung für bisher sicheren Rückzugsorte der Fische dar. Die tieferen Gewässer jenseits der Wurfgrenze sind Refugien für bestimmte Arten. Doch diese bisher unberührten Gebiete werden nun erreicht,"_


----------



## Serdo (26. März 2021)

Ja, habe ich genau gelesen. Aber die Aussage des Meeresbiologen ist seine Meinung. Genauso wie ich auch eine Meinung habe. Und die ist, dass so vereinzelte Eingriffe keine Relevanz haben. Ist ja nicht so, als würde man da mit einem Schleppnetz den halben Meeresboden abtragen...
Wenn die These des Meeresbiologen wissenschaftlich haltbar ist und diese einzelnen Sonderfälle sich als statistisch relevant herausstellen, werde ich selbstverständlich meine Meinung ändern. Denn wenn die These bewiesen ist, wird sie sich in gesetzlichen Vorgaben und Bestimmungen niederschlagen. Womit das Thema an sich ja dann durch ist, weil die Frage des Threaderstellers eben solche Gesetze und Bestimmungen ausklammert.


----------



## KadeTTHH (26. März 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Sorry aber Artikel genau gelesen?
> 
> _"Laut dem Meeresbiologen Bruce Mann stellt die Möglichkeit der Drohnenangler, Köder weit außerhalb der normalen Wurfdistanz zu servieren, eine Bedrohung für bisher sicheren Rückzugsorte der Fische dar. Die tieferen Gewässer jenseits der Wurfgrenze sind Refugien für bestimmte Arten. Doch diese bisher unberührten Gebiete werden nun erreicht,"_


Da wird aber auch geschrieben, dass es eher Fun Angeln von gut betuchten ist. Die werden auch die paar Mücken haben um in genau diesen Bereichen vom Boot, oder der Yacht aus zu angeln.


----------



## Vanner (26. März 2021)

Drohne zur Gewässererkundung finde *ich* nicht mal verkehrt. Damit Köder auszubringen, muß für *mich* nicht sein. Ich hab aber leider weder Drohne noch Futterboot.


----------



## fishhawk (26. März 2021)

Hallo,


DenizJP schrieb:


> eine Bedrohung für bisher sicheren Rückzugsorte der Fische dar.


An einigen Binnengewässern in unserer Gegend wurde das Auslegen und Füttern  mit Futterboote/Drohnen etc. verboten.

Soll angeblich daran gelegen haben, dass damit in Bereiche vorgedrungen wurde, wo  Fischen verboten oder unerwünscht war.

Das sagt zumindest der Buschfunk.

Ob das für Meeresfische lokal tatsächlich eine Bedrohung darstellt, kann man wohl nur beurteilen, wenn man die Daten/Fakten genauer kennt.

Ob jemand jetzt moderne Elektronik nutzt oder nicht, sollte man m.E. den persönlichen Vorlieben überlassen, soweit es erlaubt ist.

Früher war in Bayern z.B.  auch das Angeln mit Fischfindern verboten. Hat manche Profiangler allerdings nicht weiter gestört, die taten es trotzdem.

Hängt mittlerweile vom Gewässer ab, mancherorts dürfen sie gar nicht verwendet werden, anderswo sind nur "Live-Sonars" verboten.

An großen Gewässern nutzte ich persönlich z.B. schon ein Echolot um Strukturen zu finden und ein GPS zum Markieren selbiger.

Hat früher mit Lot und Landmarken sehr viel länger gedauert und bei schlechter Sicht hat man die Spots auch nur schlecht gefunden.

Ich könnte mir zwar schon ne Hightech-Ausrüstung mit Sonartechnik, Motor mit GPS-Steuerung etc. leisten, aber bisher gefällt mir das klassische Ruderboot und Angeln ohne den Schnick-Schnack noch besser.

Ich gönne den Hightech-Jungs aber ihren Spaß und ihre Erfolge, solange sie sich an die Regeln halten und waidgerecht fischen.


----------



## prinzbitburg112 (26. März 2021)

*Nein*, obwohl ich selbst Drohnenpilot bin.

Wenn ich sehe, was mittlerweile an Technik eingesetzt wird, dann frage ich mich, wann die ersten Angler nach festen Stromanschlüssen an ihren Angelplätzen schreien.
Futterboote, Unterwasserkameras, Wurfecholote etc. und jetzt auch noch Drohnen ?
Irgendwann muss auch mal gut sein und es kommt ja nicht von ungefähr, dass es immer mehr Verbote hagelt.
Wenn sich mal einer fragt warum, genau, weil mal wieder alles bis aufs letzte ausgereizt werden muss.

Einige Befürworter haben vielleicht außer acht gelassen, dass man alleiniger Drohnenpilot am Wasser ist.
An guten Tagen sitzen an meinem Vereinsgewässer, ein alter Baggersee ca. 15-20 Angler. Davon 10 reine Karpfenangler. Wenn auch nur 5 davon eine Drohne einsetzen, oh man, was für ein gesumme.
Spätestens, wenn die ersten Drohnen dann crashen, ist das Geschrei groß.
Außerdem kann ich mir vorstellen, dass so manch anderer Nachtangler über nächtliche Aufstiege not amused sein wird. Denn die Montagen wollen ja Nachts nach einem Fang auch wieder ausgebracht werden.

Ich bin wahrlich niemand, der die Technik als Teufelszeug bezeichnet, aber man sollte die Kirche im Dorf lassen, damit in Zukunft an den Gewässern die erholsame Ruhe herrscht.
Da lausche ich Morgens lieber einer fleißigen Biene oder Hummel - dieses summen ist wenigstens natürlich.


----------



## thanatos (27. März 2021)

jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen , wenn ich auch so manches bescheuert finde ,
aber die Argumente des Herr Bruce Mann sind einfach nur Neid . 
Na ja kennen wir doch auch , oder .


----------



## Fruehling (27. März 2021)

Serdo hat das Wesentliche geschrieben. 

Und das Argument "unbehelligter Rückzugsort außerhalb der Wurfdistanz" ist ab dem Moment keins mehr, ab dem ein Bootsangler auftaucht...


----------



## rheinfischer70 (27. März 2021)

Der Fischschutz ist doch an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Wenn ich als Verantwortlicher Schongebiete haben will, muss ich diese ausweisen. Ob jemand per Drohne, Modellboot, Kanu, Drachen oder in Badehose -meinetwegen auch ohne-  den Köder außerhalb der normalen Wurfdistanz bringt, ist doch sch....egal.

Wer einzelne Technologien verbieten will, rennt der Entwicklung ständig hinterher und macht sich einer Neiddebatte verdächtigt.


----------



## Taxidermist (27. März 2021)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Der Fischschutz ist doch an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Wenn ich als Verantwortlicher Schongebiete haben will, muss ich diese ausweisen. Ob jemand per Drohne, Modellboot, Kanu, Drachen oder in Badehose -meinetwegen auch ohne- den Köder außerhalb der normalen Wurfdistanz bringt, ist doch sch....egal.


Das was der Biologe dazu meint, ist nur typisches Schützer Gelaber.
Der will halt sein Klientel, die Fische schützen und somit auch sein weiteres Einkommen sichern und rechtfertigen.
Dort an der Südafrikanischen Küste wird halt vorwiegend auf Kupferhaie und eventuell noch Rochen geangelt.
Die Fische werden ohnehin fast alle released!
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die Angler dort jetzt plötzlich alle mit einer Drohne anrücken.
Schließlich gibt es die Dinger nicht gerade im Sonderangebot und fliegen muss man diese auch erst mal können, sonst gibt das nämlich mal schnell (teuren) Bruch.

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (27. März 2021)

Hallo,


rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Wenn ich als Verantwortlicher Schongebiete haben will, muss ich diese ausweisen.


Ausweisen reicht leider nicht. Man müsste auch dafür sorgen, dass die auch beachtet werden.

Ansonsten wären für mich persönlich jetzt Gewässer, wo es ständig piepst, pfeift,  bimmelt, summt, surrt etc. nicht unbedingt meine  Wahl. Das nervt mich auf Dauer. Und damit meine ich jetzt nicht natürliche Geräusche von Vögeln, Insekten etc. .  

Ich will beim Angeln in erster Linie meine Ruhe haben.

Solange es noch genügend Gewässer/Stellen gibt, wo das möglich ist, sollen die Technikfreaks anderswo ruhig ihren Spaß haben.

Wenn man mir aber auch in meinen Refugien mit dem Zeug  auf die Pelle rücken würde, wäre meine Toleranz irgendwann erschöpft.


----------



## NaabMäx (27. März 2021)

Drohne, Futterboot oder Ente wer kann das aus der Entfernung schon auseinander halten.


----------



## tomxxxtom (27. März 2021)

Vanner schrieb:


> Drohne zur Gewässererkundung finde *ich* nicht mal verkehrt. Damit Köder auszubringen, muß für *mich* nicht sein. Ich hab aber leider weder Drohne noch Futterboot.


Hab eine Drohne gekauft um nach alten Siedlungen zu suchen, bin leidenschaftliche Schatzsucher und dann kam mir die Idee das ich mit der Drohne ganz gut nach passenden Angeln stellen suchen kann.
Hier Ausgrabungen am einen Rondel 7,5Tsd. Jahre alte Kultstätte und Mefo Revier. 











Ziemlich nützliches Spielzeug.


----------

